# We Won!



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! HIT is awesome!!!! Pictures????


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

HUGE Congratulations!!! That is absolutely super!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Pictures????


A friend of mine took pictures with her camera. I'll have to wait for her to email them to me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WOW! Congratulations! That is HUGE - a spectacular score!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-what a score! You should be very proud of both of you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's fantastic! You're almost 1/4 of the way there, AND you've got the hard 1st place out of the way already!!
We'll be counting down with you!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations !!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic score!! Congradulations on the HIT!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - major congratulations


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow -- very cool! You guys had a great weekend!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome awesome! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo Hoo! You are on a roll! Big congrats to you and Conner!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Fantastic job in Open B- major congratulations!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW that is extremely AWESOME! Congratulations!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

YAHOOOOO!!!!!!!!! lol!! Party in the USA!!! haha...nice job..looking forward to the pics!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW!!!! FANTASTIC JOB!!!! Congrats on that Open win as well! :nchuck::appl:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, here's the pictures my friend sent. The one with the judge is obviously High in Trial. The other is for finishing our UDX.


Well, I guess that format doesn't show up in the posts. Oh well, I'm not very tech savvy.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pictures!! Conner looks like one happy boy!!!  You should be very proud of him!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I love the look on his face.

"_Yep. I'm bad. And don't you forget it"_




Loisiana said:


> Okay, here's the pictures my friend sent. The one with the judge is obviously High in Trial. The other is for finishing our UDX.
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that format doesn't show up in the posts. Oh well, I'm not very tech savvy.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Jody and Conner, good work*

Sounds like you guys are an excellent team. Gotta feel good about taking your training into the ring and having that relationship work so well in a trial situation. Good luck working on your points. Alex


----------

